# EGD w/APC therapy



## lrosselli (Dec 29, 2015)

What procedure code would you use for this example?

EGD with APC therapy for non-bleeding duodenal ulcer.


----------



## kmdnine (Dec 30, 2015)

*Egd*

43270


----------

